# fractionated coconut oil at walmart



## Obsidian (Nov 14, 2015)

I found fractionated coconut oil at walmart yesterday, how long has this been a thing and why am I just discovering it?lol

I've been wanting to try it but I'm too cheap to pay shipping on heavy items so I was thrilled to find it local. Its 7.99 for 16 oz.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow- really?! What aisle?


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 15, 2015)

It was with the rest of the cooking oils. It isn't labeled fractionated, instead it says "liquid at room temp" or some such thing.


----------



## amd (Nov 15, 2015)

I was excited to see black walnut oil there too. I use that for my daughters hair balm.


----------

